

Majority Of Americans On Google Docs: "What You Talkin Bout Willis?" - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/18/majority-of-americans-on-google-docs-what-you-talkin-bout-willis/

======
pg
= majority of Americans on Web in 1995 = majority of Americans on
Microcomputers in 1975.

~~~
emfle
But not "Wang Wordprocessor" or "gopher technology"?

It's difficult to predict the exact form it will take.

